# help with my bulking diet please



## skinnyjoe313 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Guys,

im after some advice with my bulking diet please, im 19 5'8 ans 132lbs










Right now im bulking (or trying too lol) this is what i ate yesterday

07.20 3 weetabix

08.30 50g of cous cous with half a tin of tuna

13.00 50g of cous cous with half a tin of tuna

14.30 100g of mass gainer

16.50 post workout 100g of mass gainer

18.10 3 and a half fish cakes with veg (these were proper fish cakes from fish mungers,)

21.00 100g of cottage cheese

rubbish i know, what should i do to improve it, iv started eating a whole tin of tuna instead of a half.

what else can i do to improve it i was thinking of having cottage cheese on waking.

help really appreciated

thank you for looking

Joe


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

urrrm first thing - Bulk up your breakfast! try 6 weetabix or around 100g and add 50g of protein powder or just have a shake. breakfast is the most important meal and you really need to eat alot. aim for around 500-1000 calories. 100g of mass gainer isnt a very good idea before a workout, try half that. you need to eat every 2-3 hours and each meal needs a good source of protein 40 grams or more preferably. get some whey and have it with your cottage cheese before bed or even better casein protein.

Hope this helps mate, also, get some creatine monohydrate and have 5g with your post workout shake.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

:laugh:



skinnyjoe313 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> im after some advice with my bulking diet please, im 19 5'8 ans 132lbs
> 
> ...


I could give you a whole diet but .... yeah u can do some legwork :laugh:

my advice would be to you to look on the back of food.

40g protein / 40g carbs / 20g fats.

aslong as you keep to that ratio or *more* for every meal.

eating every 2/3 hours you should be on to a winner.

just carbs for a meal won't do you need protein too. thats what the building blocks of muscle are at the end of the day.

It will be hard forcing yourself to eat so much at first but you will get used to it. it will become a way of life - well it is for me  :thumb:

u got a good base pal. build on it ! :beer:

p.s. cottage cheese is better before bed. a nice slow release protein ! good sh!t

normally for my last 1 or 2 meals I up the fats and lower the carbs. up to you of course.

also its not bad to get a good old fashioned bulk on with some dirty food from time to time.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Themanabolic said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I could give you a whole diet but .... yeah u can do some legwork :laugh:
> 
> ...


I don't like that comment, but agree with the rest


----------



## mmts5 (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeh agree with Ryan, that last sentence could be taken the wrong way.

Looks like a good base as said before, what's the mass gainer like tho? Most of them are full of sugar and stuff, so might be better to get a decent protein powder and then have a shake with oats instead of the mass gainer.

Aiming for about 2g/kg bodyweight of protein, so you can work that out roughly to see how your doing!

Looks good though mate, just take the previous comments on board! Also maybe include more fats? Maybe add a couple of shots of olive oil? Just a thought!


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

yeah mate what mass gainer is it, If you can afford to spend money on that i'd probably look to swap it for a decent/good quality protein powder.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> I don't like that comment, but agree with the rest


probably should have said this :lol:

'within reason and as long as it has an acceptable amount of macros'

:whistling:


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Yes you should, now go eat some chicken and rice  :thumb:


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> Yes you should, now go eat some chicken and rice  :thumb:


steak and sweet potatoes for me :thumb:


----------



## skinnyjoe313 (Dec 4, 2008)

RyanClarke said:


> yeah mate *what mass gainer is it*, If you can afford to spend money on that i'd probably look to swap it for a decent/good quality protein powder.


Hi,

it's Bulk supplements direct's mass gainer

http://www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk/khxc/index.php?app=gbu0&ns=prodshow&ref=BSDMASSG25kg&sid=b69eubw856e1q009w7saou93m49m682v

Each 98g serving provides


Energy : 406 Kcal

Protein : 35g

Carbohydrates : 50g

Fats : 7.4g


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Don't like how it says contains low and medium gi carbs, And has no break down of actual carbohydrate. MAkes me think its full of sugar to be honest mate


----------



## mmts5 (Oct 27, 2009)

Looked it up mate, doesn't actually look too bad! Kinda hard to tell tho, doesn't tell you how much of the carbs are sugar.

You would get much better value making it up yourself though, oats are about a quid per kilo, then 5kg of nutrisport 90+ protein is £40, so you could make up 10-15kg of your own "weight gainer" for bout £50. Then you could use the protein for a morning shake too!

Hope that helps!


----------



## mmts5 (Oct 27, 2009)

Great minds...


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Mate just follow something like this:

Wake

30g whey

Meal 1

2 slices toast

6 whole eggs

1 banana

Meal 2

50g oats

50g dextrose

50g nutrisport 90+

20ml olive oil

Meal 3

150g pasta

200g chicken breast

20ml olive oil

1 banana

Meal 4

Same as meal 2

Train

PWO

80g dextrose

30g whey

PPWO

2 large baked potatoes

250g steak mince

Salad with EVOO

Pre-bed

100g oats

250g cottage cheese

50g peanut butter

Try not gaining weight on that


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> Mate just follow something like this:
> 
> Wake
> 
> ...


Nice layout of macros mate!

What would you workout the calories for this would be though?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Chris4Pez said:


> Nice layout of macros mate!
> 
> What would you workout the calories for this would be though?


LOL I'm not figuring that out for you :lol:

Probs quite a lot though - I'd say around 5k


----------

